# Teflon Sheet



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

My teflon sheet finally wore out after a year and don't remember where I got it. I recently bought one off of ebay. The problem was that they shipped it all folded up and where the seams where it already started cracking right on the seam after one week. My sheet had a shiny aspsect to it and the new one is a little rougher. Instead of me ordering a new one and having the same issues. Can anyone tell me who doesn't fold them and comes as a pretty durable sheet. I can't see using them for a week and throwing away. Might as well us paper at that point. I have seen some recommendations but none answer the questions I still had. 
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Try specialty graphics. I bought a 2nd one from them last month for about $9. It came rolled up the same way the send vinyl not folded.

Katrina


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

This one here? Teflon Coated Fabric Sheets


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Arboristsite said:


> This one here? Teflon Coated Fabric Sheets



That would be it.

Katrina


----------



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

i get my teflon sheets from the paper ranch & they are good quality and come rolled up rather than folded.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

+1 Speciality Graphics.

I have made several purchases from them and have no complaints.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Pro world and Imprintables warehouse also has them. IW also carry the teflon pillows. They are sponsors to the left.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

+2 Specialty Graphics.
Came rolled, no creases or folds.


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I ordered today. It was irritating to have that happen (with the folds). It's not worth having.
Darin


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 16x20, but ordered a 18x20.


----------

